# Frustrated and Desperate for Advice



## Goose00 (Jul 23, 2008)

Please help, I am at the end of my rope and could use any advice anyone has.

I am 30 and last Nov. I went off the pill after 10 years in hopes of getting PG. In January of this year I was diagnosed with hypothryodism, with my primary symptom being tingling in my hands and feet. My period was also irregular (got one in Dec. but then nothing in Jan.) and I wasn't pg. TSH was 15.9 at that time.

Anyway, I started on 50MCG of syntorid, which brought me to 6.77, then 75, which brought me to .15, then alternating 50 and 75, which brought me down further to .005 with that test being done 6 weeks ago. For the last 6 weeks I've been taking 50 mcg again, and now my TSH is all the way up to 19.4! This has all been treatment through my primary care dr.

Meanwhile, I have not been getting my period on my own (using provera to start every 2 months) and my ob/gyn says I will need to take Clomid to conceive. I've been waiting to do this until my thyroid is regulated, but now I'm extremely frustrated b/c my TSH is all over the place and I'm starting to think me being normal and healthy is not going to happen.

I'm at the end of my rope. Please tell me what I should do next. I think its time to see a specialist. Do I see a regular endocrinologist or a reproductive endocrinologist? Has anyone else been through this? I am going crazy.


----------



## limberlizard (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow, sorry to hear all that is happening to you.

I would think that a regular endo would be able to help you out. In my research of Hashi's, I have found places that says if you are hypo it can mess with your reproductive cycle, making it harder to get prego and possibly stay prego. But that is just what I have seen off and on. I didn't have any problems until after I had my two boys, after the last one, is when the thyroid went crazy. Which I guess it common.

But I would really see a good endo, and talk to them about it. And if they can't help you, just keep trying, go to anyone who will listen to you. It really sounds like you want kids, so I would try everything and talk to everyone. 

I really hope this turns around for you! It is a very frustrating battle, I never even knew what the thyroid did until mine started to act up, haha.

Just keep trying.

Limber


----------



## abishop (Aug 3, 2008)

I am new to this but not to the problem. I have been living with Hashi's for about 10 yrs but just recently diagnosed with Hypothyroidism. My Doctor wondered if I had Ha****oxicosis. That is a combination of Hyper with periods of Hypo. In other words you go between Graves Disease and Hashimoto's disease. If that happens to be the case find a doctor who will do the necessary testing to determine that and then the treatment is to ablade your thyroid with a radioactive pill. Then you will be dependent on synthroid with no ups and downs. I wish you luck. I am hoping you can find someone to listen to you. I think that is the hard part.


----------

